

Ask HN: Features you miss - hugocaracoll

I would like you to share features you feel are missing in apps you use everyday. I mean the ones that you feel that are crucial.<p>This is intended to be a way to share knowledge and maybe gather ideas for future projects from HN folks.
======
samirahmed
Here are a few I can think of, not all are necessarily things that I miss, but
people do miss it.

\- Gmail old style compose/reply dialog

\- Windows 7 had a search everything feature, now windows 8 has search by
App/Files/Settings

\- Github used to have a downloads tab for you to upload binaries associated
with your code.

\- Internet Explorer 9 supported extensions (via plugins), IE 10 is plugin
free (although a step forward) doesn't have any customizability (no potential
ad-block / vimium)

\- Twitter List functionality (it wasn't implemented well but it was useful to
help separate your stream).

\- OneNote- Older versions of OneNote had OCR functionality, newer ones don't,
one of the reasons I prefer Evernote

~~~
hugocaracoll
\- Gmail's compose is different now. While you compose a message you can,
check email. That's cool.

\- I acknowledge that OCR functionality is very important and many products
miss it.

Thnak you samir

~~~
tshepang
The Compose functionality is quite nice, but not when you do mailing lists,
where bottom-posting works best. The new UI makes that painful.

------
sfrechtling
Simplicity. Many apps are missing simplicity of use, simplicity of design, and
simplicity of features.

~~~
hugocaracoll
Could you name a few apps please?

